# Blue Ice at 28 days



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 8, 2019)

And the rest of the gang, too.
No s.o.g. or scrog for these girls, we needed to see what they do naturally.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2019)

Looking beautiful all up in there!


----------

